# X5 E53 2005 automatic transmission oil type



## Kelly Cheruiyot (Aug 12, 2021)

Kindly advise on the oil type to be used for an X5 E53 2005 3.0i petrol engine gearbox (automatic transmission)
ATF II D?


----------



## Kelly Cheruiyot (Aug 12, 2021)

I have a problem with gear change from number 1 to 2, drained the oil, it's to dark and smells like it's burnt up. Will need to change this for sure.
The transfer case night also have a problem with the actuator motor while engaging, the 4X4 comes up, after a short drive I clear with the DSC button
Probably the plastic gear wheel is worn out too.
But first I need replacement of gearbox oil, what type do I use


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Kelly Cheruiyot said:


> Kindly advise on the oil type to be used for an X5 E53 2005 3.0i petrol engine gearbox (automatic transmission)
> ATF II D?


Automatic Transmission Fluid to be used should be BMW / ZF Lifeguard in accordance with manufacturer’s recommendation.

Transfer Case must be 
BMW E53 X5 3.0i SAV / Repair Manuals and Technical Data / 27 Transfer box /
27 operating fluid overview Transmission oil Transfer box oil DTF 1 1l, Bottle 83222409710

or approved equivalent.


----------

